# Burner won’t Burn or Toast!



## Roxibhoy (May 26, 2007)

*Burner won’t Burn or Toast!*

My Mac Mini(PPC) running OS 10.4.9 isn’t allowing me to burn or Toast. I have been trying to make a copy of .dmg file this morning, but having no joy using Disk Utility (error code 0x80020022) or Toast 8.01 Titanium (Sense Key = Medium error) Sense Code=0x73,0x03

Any advice would be appreciated, the optical drive is a Matshita CD-RW CW-8124

http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-upset.gif


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Burner won’t Burn or Toast!*

When you insert the blank CD into the drive, do you see the yellow and black icon for the CD in Finder?

If you don't, it is not seeing the CD as a writable medai.

BTW - I use the OS/Finder to burn CDRs & CDRWs - and it is a matter of
Drag,
Drop,
& Burn via Finder


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Burner won’t Burn or Toast!*

does this happen with any blank cds you stick in the drive? or is this just this dmg file? and are you sure its a blank cd you are using, and not a dvd (i only ask because i've done that before, put a blank dvd into a cdrw drive and got medium errors when i tried to burn). a blank cd should show up on the desktop if the finder is set to do so. if it is set up to show blank cds on the finder, but doesn't when you stick blank cds into the burner, i'd say the burner is bad.


----------

